# Has anyone ever Scotch-Smoked salmon???



## alaskansmokesignals (Jul 18, 2010)

With all that is available on the Internet, all I can find online for a recipe is a 60% (partial) recipe that is stolen out of the book I use - Jack Whelan's.

Does nobody ever do this? Because its too time-intensive maybe? Changing the dry cure to something new every 6 hours for a day and a half and then a 12-24 hour cold smoke is a heckuva lot harder than the usual kippering I do.

If anyone thinks there's a Scotch Smoke recipe online somewhere please post a link here; I'd love to see a second recipe.

Another day and a half from now maybe I'll have some nice Scotch Smoked salmon here. I hope the end product is worth all the trouble.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I'll take that as a _No_.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of work. Let us know how it goes. I have not heard of this method. I just brine mine in a mixture of brown sugar and salt for 12-15 hours then rinse and apply brown sugar, garlic powder and some pepper then smoke it until it reaches 140. We LOVE it this way. Good luck I hope it turns out for you.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 23, 2010)

What I've tried for Scotch smoked salmon was a mixture of both dry curing and wet brining.  Started with a dry cure of salt and sugar for 24 hrs then a wet brine for 12 hrs, refreshed and cold smoked.  Worked great


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Jul 29, 2010)

I've done both dry cure and sugar;nothin wet but the olive oil and the rum.But I prefer to kipper it at 125F for 4 hrs instead of the 85F for 30 hours, for most uses. The cold smoked comes out a lot like sashimi.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2010)

Alaskan S.S.,

Next time you have some extra Salmon, you could try my step by step. So far everyone who's tried it loves it.

Bear

This is also below, in my signature, with my other "step by steps":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Aug 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Alaskan S.S.,
> 
> Next time you have some extra Salmon, you could try my step by step. So far everyone who's tried it loves it.


Bear,

Thank you for that post. I have fairly easily found great recipes on the Internet when I needed them, and have also pretty easily discarded some great appearing recipes that look good on the face of them; I'd like to think I can look at a recipe and tell a lot about how its going to come out.
 

In looking at yours.... Wow. That is really something. Yes. Did I mention "wow" ?  OK, (finding words...) Thank You.

My next run will be using your recipe. To answer your question/statement directly, first off, I never have extra salmon. Second, I always do have salmon and am always prepping it best I can. Since this is just a couple weeks after my yearly large salmon harvest, I currently have a few hundred pounds of prime sockeye salmon fillets in my main freezer.

I'm a little delayed here in doing my next run through the smoker, but when I do I will use your recipe and report back on my relative success in making it as you spec.

Thanks again. I really appreciate you giving that away to strangers, instead of writing a book and making me pay $$$ for it, which btw, I would have, if I had picked up a book in the store and saw what you wrote there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2010)

AlaskanSmokeSignals said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thank you for that post. I have fairly easily found great recipes on the Internet when I needed them, and have also pretty easily discarded some great appearing recipes that look good on the face of them; I'd like to think I can look at a recipe and tell a lot about how its going to come out.
> 
> ...


Just like I figured, being in Alaska, you'd be elbows deep in Salmon !

I only get what my son brings home from a weekend in NY, in October. If he doesn't do good though, they go up for another weekend. Last year it was 19 fillets, average 6 pounds per fillet. Then in November they go up again & catch the big Brownies that go up the rivers to eat the Salmon eggs.

Can't wait to hear how you like my step by step,

Bear


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Aug 11, 2010)

Bear,

I am elbows deep yes, a good thing, but I also have work, multiple home projects of monetary importance, and a deadline to get them done on so I can go gather more winter meat (moose, this time). Sad to say, it will take more time before I can do another smoke here. Glad to say, my last smoke is still holding me in good stead; only because I haven't shared any except for a few special friends so far. After I do a larger batch of smoking I can share more, but I'm under the gun here.

I'm eating  my Scotch smoked cold smoked salmon done just lately, and not touching my usual-recipe kippered salmon done lately. That tells me what my next activities will include, smoking wise.  Have you ever tried your recipe doing a cold smoke?

I will report back. Sorry I'm slow.


----------

